

Vert.x 3 released - jitpack
http://vertx.io/

======
jermo
From
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/vertx/xgGgQcDeX04/0q8C...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/vertx/xgGgQcDeX04/0q8C1pylFaAJ)

Here are some of the highlights of Vert.x 3:

    
    
      * A new and improved core API providing HTTP, SSL, TCP, UDP, DNS, WebSockets, File System, Event Bus, distributed maps, clustered locks, clustered counters and many more features  
      * Introducing Vert.x-Web http://vertx.io/docs/#web - a new toolkit for creating any type of web application from traditional server rendered apps, to modern client rendered apps, real-time apps, REST apps and HTTP micro services.  
      * Pluggable authentication/authorisation with out of the box implementations using JDBC, MongoDB, JWT and Shiro  
      * Pluggable metrics with an out of the box implementation using DropWizard metrics  
      * Database connectivity for MongoDB, Redis and JDBC  
      * Integration with SMTP mail and a JCA adaptor for interop with JavaEE app servers (e.g. WildFly)  
      * RxJava style APIs if you don't like callbacks  
      * Reactive Streams implementation http://www.reactive-streams.org/ for interop with other reactive systems (e.g. Akka)  
      * Introducing Vertx-Unit - a test toolkit for writing async tests  
      * Codegen of Java APIs into idiomatic APIs in other languages - including JavaScript, Ruby and Groovy  
      * Completely embeddable  
      * Simpler classloading model  
      * Docker images and support for Red Hat OpenShift  
      * Faster than ever

------
dudewheresmycar
Errrr. Does python support still exist?

------
ecolak
Examples look great with Java 8. Very excited to try version 3.

------
paxcoder
Java please, no more.

